# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  antihistamines and dreams

## mongreloctopus

does anyone know what effect antihistamines like diphenhydramine (benadryl) or doxylamine succinate have on dreaming?  i'm debating whether or not to take this cold medicine to relieve headache+coughing+nasal congestion, but unfortunately it's the "night-time" version, so it's got a pretty hefty dose of the stuff...and i don't want miss out on another night of dreaming.

----------


## Chainsaw Kitten

I used benadryl when I had a bad reaction to an antibiotic (I broke out in a nasty nasty rash all over my body.) During this time my dreams because INSANELY vivid. I was in a deep sleep and my mind started processing the most wild things. I remembered nearly 6-7 dreams every night I was on the stuff. One time, I had a continued dream that lasted the whole night.

However, whilst on benadryl, I also began to process a recurring nightmare that lasted seven days.

I would have never thought an antihistamine would improve the vividness of my dreams or elongate them, but it sure had a large effect.

----------


## Burns

Firstly, antihistamines are used more for allergy symptoms, not cold relief. You want something more like a decongestant and and pain reliever to help your cold symptoms. But if you're seeing runny nose (rather than congestion) or watery eyes, an antihistamine would be appropriate in treating those symptoms. 

Antihistamines usually cause drowsiness (especially the ones meant to be taken at night). It probably depends on the person, but I've had some really crazy-dreams on meds with antihistamines. Usually they don't make any sense whatsoever, and I can't recall them very well after I wake up, because I'm usually still drowsy from the medication.

----------


## triffidfood

Okay, I&#39;m bumping this up to ask a question.

I&#39;m thinking of buying some Nytol (which contains Diphenhydramine), to help with really bad  insomnia.  

I&#39;ve also read about it causing vivid dreams, which is also an incentive for wanting to take it (although, just SLEEEEEEEEEEPing would be nice   ::content::  ).

My question is, is there anything I could *safely* take at the same time to increase recall or awareness, given that Diphenhydramine often apparently zonks people out, so they end up not remembering  anything at all? 

Also, if the dreams are usually caused by REM rebound at the end of the night, would taking Melatonin at the same time as the Nytol enhance this effect (since this also increases Non REM sleep when you fall asleep)? 

Thanks in advance for any replies...

----------


## SKA

Okay since I can&#39;t be arsed to open a new topic about this:
I very rarely take a small cup of Promethazine (Cough Surpressant/Sleep-Aid) which really enables you to be &#39;&#39;gone in 60 seconds&#39;&#39; if you&#39;re a real Insomniac like me sometimes.

I&#39;ve been trying to find info on Promethazine on Erowid.org but have failed to find any valuable information on effects, in which Drug-class it belongs, effects on dreaming&sleep..etc

Does anyone know how this generally affects dreams? I can imagine it being a supressant that it would surpress REM-sleep too, but I don&#39;t know the exact working. only that it makes me really  S   L   O   W which si good when your Mind&#39;s too busy to get any sleep.

Does anyone know the working of Promethazine on dreams? And perhaps other brand names/Pharmaceutical names of it?

----------


## Peregrinus

Benadryl and other nighttime cold/allergy meds usually put me into a fairly oblivious sleep.  The dreams that I do have are like Burns described - vivid but scattered and short.  If you&#39;re looking for a sleeping aid, though, I highly recommend two Benadryl and a shot of vodka (some drug interactions can be used to your benefit  ::wink:: ).  Even when I&#39;m stuffy and can hardly breathe, that cocktail will put me under in less than half an hour.

----------


## SKA

> Benadryl and other nighttime cold/allergy meds usually put me into a fairly oblivious sleep.  The dreams that I do have are like Burns described - vivid but scattered and short.  If you&#39;re looking for a sleeping aid, though, I highly recommend two Benadryl and a shot of vodka (some drug interactions can be used to your benefit ).  Even when I&#39;m stuffy and can hardly breathe, that cocktail will put me under in less than half an hour.
> [/b]



Yeah Because The Depressant effect of Alcohol SYNERGISES with the Depressant effect of Benadryl it more than triples the depressant effects. Same for Promethazine: After drinking a cup it kicks in after a max. of 20 minutes.

I guess I&#39;ll be trying to combine it with like 3 shots of strong alcohol (Ouzo or tequilla would do great) and continiously smoking weed in one session: I expect the effects to be like &#39;&#39;Instantly Comatic&#39;&#39; lol  ::content::  

No good for Lucid Dreaming, but BLISS for those terrible nights Insomniacs sometimes have where the restlesness just drives them nuts and they loose it. ( I&#39;ve been there 2ce now )

If FALLING ASLEEP is the problem at hand, Forget Lucid Dreaming...or any Dreaming: First get back your heathy natural sleep cycle.

----------

